# Top Gear's back



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

With the usual mix super cars, ****ing about, bickering and things catching on fire.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/Top-Gear-TV-is-back-2013-06-13

Starts June 30th on BBC2 and BBC2HD.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Will be watching.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

GOOD!!!! Nuff said. :thumb:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahh my Sunday nights are now sorted. Just need MOTD2 after lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope it's better than the last series, they lost their way a little in the last series i think and hopefully they will be back to their best.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Hope it's better than the last series, they lost their way a little in the last series i think and hopefully they will be back to their best.


Could not agree more lets, hope star in car ditched for good as well, can't wait


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Good. I thought last series was alright tbh, better that the rest that's on TV on a Sunday night anyway.

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice one. Even bad top gear is better than the normal drivel!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> Hope it's better than the last series, they lost their way a little in the last series i think and hopefully they will be back to their best.


Thats happened with atleast the last 6


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ross said:


> Thats happened with atleast the last 6


True, it's become less about the cars and more about them clowning about tbh, but i understand what others mean about it being better than the alternative.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

They are filming next Wednesday and it will involve an Astra which will be sitting under a red silky reveal cover - which we supplied !! 

Fame at last !!!

(Is this a 'scoop' as the old hacks used to say ??)


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> They are filming next Wednesday and it will involve an Astra which will be sitting under a red silky reveal cover - which we supplied !!
> 
> Fame at last !!!
> 
> (Is this a 'scoop' as the old hacks used to say ??)


 Spoiler Alert!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

I hope they have more than 6 episodes this time. I think they are starting to get a bit lazy with 6 episodes per series or running low on funds.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> I hope they have more than 6 episodes this time. I think they are starting to get a bit lazy with 6 episodes per series or running low on funds.


That's probably all they have the money for, back when they used to do two series a year with ten episodes each they didn't do all the beautifully shot international road tests, adventures, supercar road trips and big challenges like they do now.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I like it with only six episodes. Stops you getting bored of the format and makes you look forward to the next series, as this thread proves. I thought last series was ok, because it seemed there was marginally less ****ing around. It should be an entertaining car show, not an entertainment show featuring cars.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great stuff.


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

yehey i cant wait


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Could not agree more lets, hope star in car ditched for good as well, can't wait


It will be same old sh*t different series.


----------

